# Urgent: Wheel spacer size suggestions please!



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

Car: Audi TT mk1 3.2 quat' S-line
Suspension (new) Koni Coil's 
Rims New Alzor rims 18"
Tires: Michelin As3 225 40 18


Questions:

What size wheel spacers front and rear for a 1" drop 
Would you buy 18x8" wheels or 18x9" wheels for the 225 40 18 tires?

Thanks, i could use some fast reply's, if you know. Need to order these parts asap.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Find out the offset of the wheels. That is key info needed to give you an answer. :thumbup:


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Find out the offset of the wheels. That is key info needed to give you an answer. :thumbup:


et30

Any help at all, anyone? I need to order the rims and spacers. The car has factory 18" 9 spokes now. Thanks


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

As far as wheel width; 225 tires on 8" is about flush with the rim. 8.5" is a slight stretch and 9" is a good stretch. I like 225 on 8.5" my self.....


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would go with the 9" wide. They will sit, without spacers, 1/2" further towards the fender's edge than your stock wheels do now.

You can measure from your stock wheel to the fender's edge to determine the thickness of spacer needed to move the wheels closer to flush with the fender's lip. Keep in mind your 1/2" added due to using 9" wide wheels. 

If you were to choose 8" wide wheels, you will be subtracting 1/2" from where your stock wheels sit.


The stock wheels are 18x8.5 et29.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have 3.2 quat' S-line with 1"+ drop in suspension and Michelin As3 225 40 18 tire on ultraleggera 18x8 et35. 
5mm spacer in the front and 20mm I'm the rear.




























Rob


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

This wheel









On this car











1" Drop W/Koni Coils 


How will it look?

Thxs for the info, that TT looks nice on those OZ rims!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Those wheels look nice👍. If you haven't purchased the tires yet I would go with the 9" wheel with 245 40 18. Is that a Maryland license plate I see?


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rford71 said:


> Those wheels look nice. If you haven't purchased the tires yet I would go with the 9" wheel with 245 40 18. Is that a Maryland license plate I see?


I have new 225 40 18 AS3's. 

MD....HTTR!  

Photo was in N Dakota or S. Dakota i believe, on my way to Big Sky MT for a 2 month ski trip/work. 

The As3 are sweet huh? I just don't know if they will stretch onto a 9" rim. I would prefer too upgrade to 235/245 next tire purchase.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Billtt32 said:


> I have new 225 40 18 AS3's.
> 
> MD....HTTR!
> 
> ...


The background definitely didn't look like Maryland but I did recognize plates.

I like the As3 A lot. I've seen a lot of the stance folks stretch the 225 on 9" wheel, but I personally would not.



Rob


----------

